# CASTING SUPPLIES.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Last Sept at Marty's I bought a book entitled BUILDING STRUCTURES FOR YOUR GARDEN RAILWAY. From the same people who give us Garden Railways Magazine.

In it there is a secton on Casting.

I think I would like to lexperiment with castings.

Any one got advice and supply houses on line?

JJ


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ

Check out this link in the MLS forums on related topic that does have some references to supplies/suppliers:

Foundry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What kind? 
Metal, resin, plaster? 
Sand, mold, ingot? 

Battery or track? yeah the wiseacre said that... 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 26 Nov 2010 04:41 PM 
What kind? 
Metal, resin, plaster? 
Sand, mold, ingot? 

Battery or track? yeah the wiseacre said that... 

John 

Resin. 

I will now go and stand in the corner and make shame for a hour.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ Marty has been casting for awhile. As for how far into it he is, I don't know, but he has been casting things for some time. He might have a little insight as to some of the pitfalls with first getting started making, where he buys his supplies and such.

Bubba


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, click on the TAP Plastics banner at the top of this forum and then click on Product Information. Click on Instructional Videos and the first 8 have to do with making rubber molds and casting resin.
Russ Miller


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to smoothon.com and start reading. Order one of their starter kits. I'm in Mesa Az if you need help.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Most often I get resin from epoxies.com, but i hear good things about Smooth-On products. http://www.smooth-on.com/index.html




GaryR


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used Smooth-on and it is fine. Starter kits used to be pretty cheap, guess prices have risen. Last stuff I got was from Micro Mark and I was pretty happy with it.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I ordered stuff from MM a year ago (resin and RTV) and it was old and lumpy. I ordered stuff from Smooth-On too and it was fresher, so next time, S-O. My experience might just be an anomoly. 

Different topic. I use 1:1 RTV but I notice that most of the experts use the kind you have to measure and vacuum. Any thoughts? IMO the 1:1 blue RTV works fine but tends to tear for smallish or thin parts and the mold needs to be at least half inch to 1 inch thick. I'm wondering if the other RTVs can be thinner.

Dave V


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bragdon Enterpises http://www.bragdonent.com/ Sells and supports casting in RTV for all scales. Just another resource.

He has put on clinics at various national conventions and did one in Durango one year where he made the mold and produced a casting in a 1 hour period.

No connection to him at all.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ironton on 10 Dec 2010 07:26 AM 
Bragdon Enterpises http://www.bragdonent.com/ Sells and supports casting in RTV for all scales. Just another resource.

He has put on clinics at various national conventions and did one in Durango one year where he made the mold and produced a casting in a 1 hour period.

No connection to him at all. 



I attended two of his clinics at the Queen Mary.


----------

